# Duda con Dimmer para lampara de halogeno 24V AC 150W



## pablovenezuela (Feb 14, 2013)

Buenas noches amigos del foro, esta es mi primera vez que pido ayuda por este foro, de verdad tengo casi dos semanas dandole leyendo y probando varios circuitos para realizar un dimmer para una lampara de halogeno de 24V AC y 150W. A lo mejor es un tema vieja pero le doy vueltas y nada, e programado pic para controlar y no funciona asi como con 555 ( me queda la lampara titilando), estoy usando triac y nada, que recomendaciones me pueden dar? o algun tip de verdad agradezco desde ya su ayuda y atencion.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2013)

Fijate de aqui en adelante : #*7*


----------



## zopilote (Feb 14, 2013)

Un dimmer para dicroico de 24Vac 150w, solo para diy. Espero te sirva.


----------



## pablovenezuela (Feb 16, 2013)

buenos dias gracias por responder a mi inquietud lo del dimmer, lo del dimmer para dicroico creo que me podria servir los esquemas que adjuntaste pero en uno de ellos veo un Diac y por lo que e leido los diac no me serviria porque estos trabajan con voltajes de ruptura de 32V y lo maximo que yo manejaria son 24V AC. Estuve investigando un poco mas y al parecer existen unos componentes que funcionan como un triac a diferencia de que estos trabajan con menos voltaje son "silicon bidirectional Switch" alguien sabe de esto? segun parece podria usar un circuito normal de 110V solo que en vez de usar un diac usaria uno de estos!


----------



## aquileslor (Feb 16, 2013)

En realidad estás usando unos 6 A. Con un buen transistor darlington que soporte la disipación de los 150 W, o dos en paralelo, y regulando con un potenciómetro la base, lo logras. Eso sí, debes usar continua y un buen disipador. 
Pero siconsigues ese dimmer ya hecho, metele nomas.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 16, 2013)

Ah, no mencionaste que estas usando 24Vac, y ya tienes una fuente construida. Y como funciona con 230Vac no te conviene.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2013)

¿ No miraste mi respuesta 2 no ? 
Ver el archivo adjunto 67022
 El PUT :
Ver el archivo adjunto 88206


----------



## pablovenezuela (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola Dosmetros si lo vi, pero esto funciona para una lampara de corriente alterna? porque bueno lo que llego a ver al principio ya tiene un puente rectificador y no alimenta la lampara con AC,  y bueno disculpa la preguntadera pero ese diodo al lado del motor con un rayito que es?? ( un diodo led) y el D13T1?? porque estuve buscando en las casas electronicas de aqui de mi pais a ver si lo tenian y en 3 me dijeron que no.... es un SCR?? pero me confunde que tiene el gate recto. si pudieras ayudarme con estas dudas puedo probar este circuito . Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2013)

¿ Tánto les cuesta leer un post ? 

lee éste : #*14*

En lugar del motor (M) va tu lámpara


----------



## pablovenezuela (Feb 17, 2013)

es verdad amigo me pase de flojo que no lei completo el post anterior , bueno te comento que monte el circuito en proteus para simular y solo me da paa varias de 0 a 12, estuve leyendo sobre los PUT y estoy usando en el simulador el 2n6027 pero su simbologia me parece mas un ujt, ya que no tiene anodo ni catodo no se si sea un error del simulador... pero de 0 a 12 lo hace bien en simulacion, tendria que buscar el componente que me falta a ver si lo consigo aqui en mi pais y probarlo. muchas gracias por la ayuda dosmetros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2013)

Te comento un par de cosas , ese circuito es de un viejo variador de velocidad para trenes de modelismo y que *si* funciona.

¿ La fuente la pusiste de 24 V ?

El PUT es levemente distinto al UJT , fijate aqui como reemplazar uno por el otro :

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/dataframe.php?file=Book517-24791.pdf&dir=Databooks-3&part=D13T1



Yo los utilizo para reparar unos dimmer que varian la velocidad de unos motores Dc de unas máquinas que ya tienen 30 años.

Unos tienen ánodo y cátodo y los otros tienen base1 y base2 , además el gate.

Si se invierte ánodo con cátodo o base1 con base2 no funciona y no se queman (me ha pasado porque me han vendido reemplazos de distinta cápsula )


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . . .Yo los utilizo para reparar unos dimmer que varian la velocidad de unos motores Dc de unas máquinas que ya tienen 30 años.. . . .



 Copiadora heliográficas ¿ Tal vez ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2013)

No no , los motores universales con reductora que mueven los rodillos del agua de las Offset , esos que se ven ahí verticales :






_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-444135061-impresora-miller-tp38-2-colores-ano-1980-_JM_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2013)

Te dejo dos más sencillos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No no , los motores universales con reductora que mueven los rodillos del agua de las Offset , . . .



En alguna oportunidad reparé el mismo artefacto de las copiadoras heliográficas, las mas viejas trabajan con ese tipo de dimmer, las mas modernas poseen control taquimétrico.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2013)

Claro porque aqui el PUT toma información , hace la del tacómetro. . . .


----------



## pablovenezuela (Feb 18, 2013)

Gracias Dosmetros de verdad por tu interes en ayudar, bueno probare a partir de mañana todas tus opciones, en el circuito del 555 tengo una pequeña duda, por lo que veo en la parte superior se tiene como una pequeña fuente para alimentar el dispositivo, los transistores supongo que es como un detector de cruce por cero para dar los disparos cuando la onda pase por cero ( en caso de no ser asi disculpen mis burradas) y en la salida lo que hace es poner en corto el transistor para darle el pulso al gate del TRIAC, mi duda es la siguiente con respecto a las tierras, porque en la entrada alterna tiene una tierra puesta!! como consigo eso? eso no suprimiria uno de los ciclos? bueno de antemano agradezco de nuevo su ayuda y espero cerrar esta semana este tema para postear cual fue la mejor solucion para mi caso y en caso de haber hecho algunas modificaciones notificarlo. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

No te olvides que lo máximo para el 555 son 16V , así que lo de arriba es una fuente de 12 Vdc.

La tierra es representativa , no es una conección a tierra real , entendelo como un nodo , o sea un cable que une a todas las masas de punta a punta del circuito , y listo.

Saludos !


----------



## pablovenezuela (Feb 21, 2013)

Buenas amigos del foro bueno finalmente pude hacer el circuito, bueno utilice otro diferente a los propuestos (asi quien entre tiene mas opciones) este que utiliza un SBS "silicon bilateral switch"(2n4992) que es utilizado para disparar un triac con bajo voltaje, este sustituye a un Diac en un circuito dimer normal de 110V, funciona muy bien y este componente elimina los parpadeos que a veces se producen en las lamparas. Adjunto el circuito, en este los valores de R1, R2 y C , varian dependiendo de la entrada, para los 24VAC que uso, puse una resistencia R1 de 100ohm, un potenciometro de 200K y un condensador de 100nf y los diodos son los populares 1N4007, se puede usar para 12VAC tambien pero estos valores imagino que varian un poco. Muchas gracias y  con esto resolvi mi problema hasta una proxima oportunidad!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2013)

¡ Gracias por Compartirlo ! 

Saludos !


----------



## tallanxochitl (Mar 11, 2013)

hola a todos los del foro aca preguntandoles como puedo regular la intensidad de un foco de 6v a 20w, hise un circuito similar en la escuela que es el siguiente pero al hacerlo para esta lampara no puedo regular bien la intensidad de la luz estoy usando un transformador de 6v a 3ampers y un triac bt138. me interesa una degradacion de mayor a menor mas amplia tambien el triac se calienta demasiado, espero me sugieran un circuito o de que forma puedo mejorar este
de antemano agradesco su ayuda


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 11, 2013)

Amigo, bueno, este circuito no puedes utilizarlo para 6V. AC.
Para empezar un DIAC, posee una tension de disparo de 20 a 50v. dependiendo del modelo.
Por lo tanto puede deducirse que el TRIAC, no puede dispararse.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/atenuador-luz-dimmer-triac-ujt-bombillo-12v-28073/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/encendido-gradual-luminarias-halogenas-12v-50w-2324/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/duda-dimmer-lampara-halogeno-24v-ac-150w-93116/


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 11, 2013)

y si se coloca el dimer hecho en el primario??? sera que funciona bien???


----------



## tallanxochitl (Mar 14, 2013)

gudino roberto tienes razon y con un sbs crees que funcionaria?

fdesergio cuando dices que lo conecte en el primario te refieres antes del transformador que me reduce de 120v ac a 6v ac?


----------



## ledzep (Dic 11, 2014)

Que tal pablovenezuela, tengo tres preguntas acerca de tu solución en el tema: "Duda con dimmer para lámpara de halógeno de 24V AC 150w". 

Tengo el mismo problema pero el foco de halógeno que tengo es de 22.7 Volts AC a 180 watts, ¿Crees que el circuito que pusiste como solución me sirva a mi también? ¿Los valores de las resistencias son a 1/4 de watt? El TRIAC que mencionas que fue de bajo voltaje, acaso fue de 12 Amperes a 400 Volts? Porque fue el único que encontré.

Si me pudieras resolver estas dudas, estaré muy agradecido.
De antemano muchas gracias. 

Saludos.


----------



## pablovenezuela (Dic 11, 2014)

hola amigo bueno este proyecto fue hace un tiempo ya y hasta ahora esta funcionando normalmente, asi como mande el diseño creo que para tu proyecto serviria igual ya que la diferencia de voltaje es poca relativamente, la cosa es la corriente tuya es de unos 8 ampers con un triac de 12A te funcionaria bien igual deberias colocarle un buen disipador de calor!


----------



## ledzep (Dic 11, 2014)

Si me di cuenta que fue hace un tiempo. Gracias por mencionar lo del disipador de calor, lo tomaré en cuenta a la hora de hacerlo. Ocuparé las resistencias a 1/4 de Watt.

¡MUCHAS GRACIAS!

Saludos,
Félix


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 9, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te dejo dos más sencillos
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 88047
> 
> ...


Buscando algo por la red llegue a este hilo y veo el circuito dimmer que ha colgado Dosme para 24 voltios, es posible disparar el triac con 12 v AC? que valores tendría que alterar, hice unas pruebas con un pote de 10k y una resistencia de 100 ohms pero esta mudo no se dispara


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 9, 2015)

Disparar solamente o dimmerizar ?

Probaste de intercambiar A1 con A2 ?


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 10, 2015)

tiene que dimerizar si es posible, lo quiero para preparar una clase con el osciloscopio de pc y quiero que sea con baja tensión para no quemar placas sonido. No invertí a1 y a2 no sabía que era legal je je, esta noche pruebo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

Te dejo el mejor circuito que tengo de dimmer 12 VAC



No se puede usar un diac ya que éste dispara a 30 Vpico , entonces se usa un SBS , que en éste caso disparará a unos 5 Vpico:


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 10, 2015)

Mmmm... demasiado complejo para chicos de secundaria...  yo puse un diac en lugar de los dos diodos, tal vez sea eso por lo que no funciona


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

Obviamente                             Sr.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 10, 2015)

Si Sr, en efecto, salio andando cuando le puse los diodos, ahora estuve metiendo las puntas del osciloscopio y no encuentro un comportamiento  acorde a un dimmer convencional, completamente encendida la lampara me da una sinusoide con un par de pinzas a ambos costados, cuando empiezo a bajar con el pote el semiciclo positivo empieza a recortarse normalmente pero el negativo prácticamente se queda como está, hasta llegar a un punto que desaparece el semiciclo positivo y el negativo se empieza a hacerse cuadrado. 
He puesto dos diodos rápidos de fuente de PC, tal vez haya que poner (De pie todos que voy a nombrar al venerable) 1n4148


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola como estas fijate en este esquema




comparalo con este




como ves agregar un pote con la R y cambiando su valor no sera muy difícl hacerlo
Asi venian los primitivos soldadores de polietileno


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 11, 2015)

Si ya funciona pandacba, solo hay que usar dos diodos en paralelo y en sentido contrario pero me deforman un poco los oscilogramas, en este video se ve bien como trabaja, pero con los diodos la cosa no va igual


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2015)

Anda bien  pero dibuja rayas feas 

Poné una pequeña bobina en serie con la carga o antes del dimmer

Y 100n + 100 Ohms en serie , eso en paralelo con la carga


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 11, 2015)

Una red snuber y un filtro de linea..., no esta tan feo lo del osciloscopio, va desparejo, el semiciclo positivo se recorta pero el negativo no, tambien puede ser lo que me dijiste antes Dosme, el triac puede trabajar al revés, viendo el video ese de los chicos  estudiantes de ingeniería hablan de ese problema. Esta noche cuando refresque voy al antro a hacer pruebas


----------



## lucas47 (Nov 28, 2015)

Buenas tardes!

Disculpen que vuelva a abrir el tema pero quisiera saber si el circuito publicado por Dosmetros (post #32) se puede utilizar para una lámpara de 24vac 150w cambiando el Triac u otro componente.
(el circuito esta diseñado para una lampara de 12vac 100w max)

Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2015)

lucas47 dijo:


> Buenas tardes!
> 
> Disculpen que vuelva a abrir el tema pero quisiera saber si el circuito publicado por Dosmetros (post #32) se puede utilizar para una lámpara de 24vac 150w cambiando el Triac u otro componente.
> (el circuito esta diseñado para una lampara de 12vac 100w max)
> ...



Si te refieres a este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 126367​

Sip.


----------



## lucas47 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sisis me refiero a ese circuito!

Muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 28, 2015)

No es necesario el cambio del TRIAC


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 28, 2015)

Cesar, para que romperse la cabeza, porqué no hacer lo mas sencillo? Le podés poner lámparas y si mas potencia, un Tip 142 con disipador y listo.
.
Y si querés algo con triacs, el viejo dimmer a unijuntcion. Me ha dado excelentes resultados y todavía andan. Parecido a este pero no tengo el circuito en la compu. Solo sacale el trafo de salida.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/atenuador-luz-dimmer-triac-ujt-bombillo-12v-28073/
Chau. Suerte.


----------



## Electrolineal (Abr 1, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te dejo dos más sencillos



El primer circuito tiene muy bajo rango de selección, si se utiliza 12vca se puede variar entre 10 y 12 vca, si se quiere bajar a 9v se apaga, yo lo hice pero agregué un circuito que lo puedo bajar a 2vca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2016)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/


----------

